# Strawberry juice



## Ricgt (10/2/15)

So I woke up this morning realising I have a serious aversion to Strawberry flavoured e-liquid.

Do you guys have any recommendations to a good Strawberry juice, international or local I don't mind? Not really looking for a straight up Strawberry though but something that is blended with some other flavours…


----------



## MurderDoll (10/2/15)

Try Strawnilla from www.juicyjoes.co.za
That blends really well with other flavours.

For something amazing.
Check out www.vapeking.co.za
They have the ANML coming in and that includes Carnage.
That stuff is mind blowing good.
@Paulie can give a better explanation to how good it tastes.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ashley A (10/2/15)

Try Vapour Mountain Strawberry. I have reordered this. Quite enjoy it. The Vapour Mountain Smurfette is also very nice and predominantly strawberry but with something else, maybe better 

@Oupa can hook you up.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (10/2/15)

http://ecigssa.co.za/voodoo-juice-is-here.t8707/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PuffingCrow (10/2/15)

vapourmoutain strawberry its my staple real yummy!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (10/2/15)

I do not like a straight up Strawberry. Tried quite a few and the one that hit the spot for me was *Agent P* by Bombies. Accurately described as: _A light and refreshing mixture of strawberry, fresh fruit and cream. _
Should be available at VapeKing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (10/2/15)

My favourite strawberry is Suicide Bunny Mothers Milk.

Although its nowhere near full on strawberry. As in there are much more closer to strawberry alone juices out there.

And Vape Elixir Pink Spot - full on strawberry milkshake

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ricgt (10/2/15)

Awesome guys thanks so much for the feedback! Just ordered every juice I could find on www.juicyjoes.co.za that had the word "Strawberry" in the description

I will not rest until I find "the one"…

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MurderDoll (10/2/15)

Ricgt said:


> Awesome guys thanks so much for the feedback! Just ordered every juice I could find on www.juicyjoes.co.za that had the word "Strawberry" in the description
> 
> I will not rest until I find "the one"…




Awesome!
You will not be disappointed!

Looking forward to hearing your views!


----------



## Silver (10/2/15)

Ricgt said:


> Awesome guys thanks so much for the feedback! Just ordered every juice I could find on www.juicyjoes.co.za that had the word "Strawberry" in the description
> 
> I will not rest until I find "the one"…



Hi @Ricgt 

I know VM Strawberry has been mentioned already, but if you like menthol, mixing a few drops of VM's menthol concentrate with their VM Strawberry juice makes for a wonderfully refreshing vape. Clean, crisp and good. I like it in the tanks. And its well priced. So its great for mindless vaping.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ricgt (10/2/15)

Silver said:


> Hi @Ricgt
> 
> I know VM Strawberry has been mentioned already, but if you like menthol, mixing a few drops of VM's menthol concentrate with their VM Strawberry juice makes for a wonderfully refreshing vape. Clean, crisp and good. I like it in the tanks. And its well priced. So its great for mindless vaping.



@Silver Thanks bud, sounds right up my ally!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (10/2/15)

Also give SkyBlue Strawberry Snap a try. It's similar to the VM Strawberrry + Menthol - only pre-mixed 
It's a delightful vape IMO

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## adil.fakier.5 (11/2/15)

Anybody know where i can get a variety of juices here in jhb please


----------



## adil.fakier.5 (11/2/15)

Anyone have a fix to gurgling on these tanks


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/2/15)

Ricgt said:


> @Silver Thanks bud, sounds right up my ally!



Hi Ho @Silver is on the money with this one! Was a staple of mine when I first started along this road! I still keep a bottle of VM Strawberry handy for occasional vaping.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (11/2/15)

adil.fakier.5 said:


> Anybody know where i can get a variety of juices here in jhb please



Hi @adil.fakier.5 , most of us buy online from the lovely local retailers listed on the front page of this forum under the Retailers and Vendors section. Check them out. 

There are some retailers that stock a few lines of juice that you can go visit. For example, VapeKing in Fourways, where you can also try some of the juices before you buy. There are one or two others but its mostly an online situation


----------



## shaunnadan (11/2/15)

@adil.fakier.5 where in JHB are you situated ?


----------



## adil.fakier.5 (12/2/15)

Hi shaun im lenasia area


----------



## adil.fakier.5 (12/2/15)

Wer they


----------



## Ricgt (12/2/15)

@Zodd thanks for the recomendation bru!

Handchecking it Strawberry style

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MurderDoll (12/2/15)

Ricgt said:


> @Zodd thanks for the recomendation bru!
> 
> Handchecking it Strawberry style
> 
> View attachment 21295




Awesome Stuff!
I finished my last bit of Strawnilla at the beginning of the week.

Need to get back home soon so I can order more.

Whats your initial impressions on it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ricgt (12/2/15)

Zodd said:


> Awesome Stuff!
> I finished my last bit of Strawnilla at the beginning of the week.
> 
> Need to get back home soon so I can order more.
> ...



Havent cracked open the Strwnilla yet, trying out the Heavenly Waffels cus I had a brain fart this morning and left my vape satchel at home and they need a dropper or syringe to exctract the goodness

Speaking of satchels, what do you guys think of fanny packs? I


Zodd said:


> Awesome Stuff!
> I finished my last bit of Strawnilla at the beginning of the week.
> 
> Need to get back home soon so I can order more.
> ...



Well I haven't cracked open the Strawnilla yet as I had a brain fart this morning and left my vape satchel at home today

On the bright side I loaded up some HH Heavenly strawberry waffles into the Lemo drop. Man you can just taste that these are quality juices. Flavour profile is bang on…


----------



## MurderDoll (12/2/15)

Ricgt said:


> Havent cracked open the Strwnilla yet, trying out the Heavenly Waffels cus I had a brain fart this morning and left my vape satchel at home and they need a dropper or syringe to exctract the goodness
> 
> Speaking of satchels, what do you guys think of fanny packs? I
> 
> ...




I haven't tried out the waffles yet. Thats still on my list of liquids to try out.

I was actually gonna say you should try out their "Maple EH?"
That stuff is absolutely awesome as well!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ricgt (12/2/15)

Zodd said:


> I haven't tried out the waffles yet. Thats still on my list of liquids to try out.
> 
> I was actually gonna say you should try out their "Maple EH?"
> That stuff is absolutely awesome as well!



You should check it out next time bud. it's literally like eating waffles drenched with syrup with just a hint of strawberry that comes and goes. It is rather on the sweet side of things but what a treat!

Excellent service from Juicy Joes also I must say.

Home now, need to wash out the magma and get some Strawnilla up in there.


----------

